# My betta fish is getting fat



## eyecatch (Dec 13, 2007)

for the past couple of weeks, i have been noticing that my Betta fish is getting fatter. It is more on the right side then the left. 
i was thinking that it might be pregnant, but its a male fish. (atleast thats what the store told me)
i feed him bloodworm's, because he wouldn't eat the flakes or Pellets.
i don't know what to do, and i am worried about my fish.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds like he is getting bloated and constipated.

I see the problem; feeding only bloodworms. That can't be a staple diet. It is like us eating donuts 24/7; good, but not healthy. You need a pellet as a staple diet, and then bloodworms as treats. He would accept the pellets eventually if that is the only thing you offer to him.

Now, to fix your problem, don't feed him for a few days (2-3). After he has been starved, give him a deshelled pea. Any fish that has not eaten in days will accept almost anything. This will open up his digestive system, and then he will "lose weight". Continue feeding a pea a day untill he is back to normal.


----------

